# Thinking of moving to Mexico



## Missmarple (May 31, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum and was just after a bit advise from other expats. I (British), my partner (Finnish) and our 2 year old boy are thinking of relocating in Mexico. We currently live in Spain, we have never been to Mexico (so call us a little crazy) but are researching now. I work for a British company and my job is internet based, so I can work any where I prefer. We will have a budget of around 6000$ per month what kind of life an we expect for this, we will be renting and would want a fairly luxurious place, ideally close to the beach but I'm told these are mainly the tourist resorts. Don't want to be too remote but don't want anywhere smack bang in the middle of the tourist areas. Basically as I said just looking for any useful knowledge and helpful advise, what kind of life could our family expect, is the climate predictable, is there any areas better suited for families than others. Whats the economy like, I know it's difficult to ask what the cost of living is like as that all depends of the individuals needs. So thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Your income should give you a nice lifestyle, if you can get visas that will allow you to work in Mexico. That's always the first hurdle. Check out visa types and what you will qualify for first.

And yes, moving without ever having visited is crazy. If your idea is to go and try it out to see if you like it, and you are willing to go through whatever you need to in order to get set up, and then turn around and leave in a few months, fine. Otherwise, at least visit multiple times and multiple areas to see how you feel about it. Then settle somewhere for a year without buying any property or locking yourself into anything more than a lease. After that, think about moving.

Why do you want to move, and why Mexico?


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

good question. why would you move here on just a whim with a 2 yo in tow?

if your income is derived from internet work-you won't require a mexican work visa. having said that, an fm3[rentista] visa is a retirement instrument so check with the mexican embassy or consulate in your home country to determine what is required. mexico is not just beaches and there are many inland areas that may suit you. sounds like you haven't done enough research to consider relocation to here. if your husband doesn't work on the net-it's probable that he will be a stay at home dad as it's highly unlikely that he will find "legal" employment here.


----------



## Edbar (Aug 11, 2008)

*Choose Medium size cities*

As I lived in Mexico, I can tell you the country is really attractive. Nice people, many business opportunities and weather such as those you enjoyed in Spain.
However, in terms of administration and paperwork, this is a nightmare…so be patient and don’t give up when dealing with bureaucrats.
In terms of job opportunities, it is important to settle close to a big city. I don’t advise you to live in Mexico D.F because this is a polluted and inconvenient urban area.
In my point of view, Queretaro, Puebla and Veracruz are medium size cities where you can enjoy moderate cost of living and good quality of life.
As your job requires broadband and your husband will need a job, better to be close to a city.
Regarding your budget, £600 a month is not enough as living with this alone in 2004 was just ok. (Check supermarkets prices with Comercial Mexicana.)
Try to visit different Mexican cities first, and avoid those tourist areas such as Acapulco or Cancun.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The budget was $6000 per month. I'm assuming she meant US $ not pesos.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since about six weeks has passed, I think 'MissMarple' may have been a troll.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

May well be.


----------

